

The Rust FFI Omnibus – Soliciting Suggestions and Feedback - shepmaster
http://jakegoulding.com/rust-ffi-omnibus/

======
shepmaster
I've seen a lot of interest recently in using Rust in an FFI context. I
started the _Omnibus_ to collect a set of examples that people can just use to
get going. I'd love to get feedback (here or in the github issues[1]) about
missing parts, better techniques, or what more stuff you'd like to see.

Thanks!

[1]: [https://github.com/shepmaster/rust-ffi-
omnibus/issues](https://github.com/shepmaster/rust-ffi-omnibus/issues)

